
Vigenère cipher with sha512 and a little foresight turn into a safe one-time pad? - e-sushi
http://crypto.stackexchange.com/a/40512/12164
======
quickben
As an encryption one time pad: It has a very simple solution space where the
pseudo random sequence starts. Say you know the file type encrypted (pdf,
doc), then you can get away with probably bruteforcing 1-3 letter at start to
obtain the 'increasing number'.

In the author's example, the increasing number starts at zero, so the
bruteforce is 28 guesses to check the first letter (assuming you know the
encrypted block and the filetype)

As a hashing sequence generator, all the solution will be chained from
(0..28)+i, so... all it takes is to hash to find 28+i and compare with the
generated sequence. Then you can predict the sequence from that point on,
which is deterministic.

Disclaimer: I'm not crypto expert, it's 2 am and am zoning out, etc...

